# Serena Williams announces she will retire after 2022 US Open



## PamfromTx (Aug 9, 2022)

https://www.aol.com/sports/serena-williams-announces-she-retire-132009752.html


----------



## caroln (Aug 9, 2022)

Yeah, we'll see how it takes before she comes back _out _of retirement!
I think they get bored staying at home, no more fan adoration, bodies start hurting, etc.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 9, 2022)

I liked Venus better, but Serena was/is a tremendous, powerful, and accurate player. One of best women to have ever played. IMHO


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Aug 9, 2022)

I know she wanted to win one more. However, I don't like to see aged champions lose to no named/unranked opponents who are just entering the sport. Time to hang it up and do something else for the next stage of her life.


----------



## MrPants (Aug 9, 2022)

It's a tough decision to know when you're at your peak as either an elite athlete or pretty much anyone constantly in the public eye and it's really sad to watch those who've gone way beyond their best before date


----------



## timoc (Aug 9, 2022)

I think the lady knows that she is passed her best and wants to go out with dignity.
Serena, you have wowed us many, many times with your brilliant tennis, go and mow the lawn, girl.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Aug 9, 2022)

MrPants said:


> It's a tough decision to know when you're at your peak as either an elite athlete or pretty much anyone constantly in the public eye and it's really sad to watch those who've gone way beyond their best before date


Very hard! I was a big Ali fan. It hurt my heart to see him beaten by up and coming boxers like the Spinks brothers (Leon & Michael). Ali fought too long tarnishing his image as a champion. Happens in just about every sports. I guess those individuals just can't let go of all that cheering, adulation, reporters chasing them for comments, etc. etc.


----------



## MrPants (Aug 9, 2022)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> Very hard! I was a big Ali fan. It hurt my heart to see him beaten by up and coming boxers like the Spinks brothers (Leon & Michael). Ali fought too long tarnishing his image as a champion. Happens in just about every sports. I guess those individuals just can't let go of all that cheering, adulation, reporters chasing them for comments, etc. etc.


Perhaps if Ali could have seen the future, he may have got out earlier because as things ended up, HE was remembered as one of the greatest boxers of all time, not those other challengers that beat him later in his career. 

I think you're right though. Hard to transition from cheers and fandom to retirement for any of these athletes. 

For me, it was easy! Never received one cheer or an autograph request in almost 40 years on the job


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 10, 2022)

MrPants said:


> It's a tough decision to know when you're at your peak as either an elite athlete or pretty much anyone constantly in the public eye and it's really sad to watch those who've gone way beyond their best before date


Different sport, but just the same.  Tom Brady?!?  And he changed his mind about retiring.  I, personally wish that Syrena was not retiring.... but she knows it is time.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 10, 2022)

I'm not surprised she will be ending her  career at this yr;s U.S. Open. She knew in her heart she would never break Margaret Court Smith's record for most Grand Slam titles
She has nothing else to prove


----------

